# Snowmobile Deaths This Season (unfortunately so far)



## boehr

11/14/00 Lake County 2200hrs Male Age 62 Struck by other snowmobile alcohol unk.

11/24/00 Kent County 2005hrs Male Age 14 Collided with fixed object No alcohol

12/03/00 Marquette Cty 1230hrs Male Age 26 Ice-related alcohol unk.


----------



## stelmon

Thats scary...glad I dont snowmobile

------------------
Stelmon, the only one.
Make sure you know what your shooting @ and knock it dead and keep those reels screamen


----------



## capt. sharpstick

Rode tonight......and smiled
Read this........and........
Let's all be careful and safe.
jb


----------



## toto

Leave your racing attitudes for the track, please slow down on the trails, the trails are for enjoyment, not racing. Please!!


----------



## msiebers

Almost lost another one yesterday.
Some guy on a snomobile drove right acrossed the road in front of my wife. She said he never stopped to check for trafic and never even looked back as she was trying to keep from going into the ditch after avoiding that jerk. This is one of the buisiest roads in the area too, I cant imagine sombody being that careless. 
She said she was only doing 35 or 40, but that could have killed him.

------------------
Mike


----------



## boehr

We are now up to 9 deaths.

12/9/00 Alger County 1330 hrs Male Age 30 Fixed Object Alcohol Unk.
12/9/00 Shiawassee County 2330 hrs. Male Age 17 Fixed Object Alcohol Unk.
12/00 Antrim County AlcoholUnk.
12/00 Antrim County Alcohol Unk.
12/16/00 Alger County 1015 hrs. Male Age 43 Fixed Object Alcohol Yes
12/17/00 Emmet County 2340 hrs Male Age 30 Fixed Object Alcohol Yes

If you ride with others, please apply peer pressure to ride responsibly. These deaths are un-necessary!


----------



## boehr

Up to 13 fatalities now

12/22/00 Kalkaska 8:09 PM Male Age 24 Operator Collision with fixed object Alcohol No

12/24/00 Muskegon 2:00 AM Female Age 26 Passenger Collision with motor vehicle Alcohol	Yes

12/31/00 Osceola 3:00 AM Male Age 56 Operator Collision with fixed object Alcohol Yes

01/01/01 Osceola 11:38 AM Male Age 19 Operator Collision with motor vehicle Alcohol No

Don't Drink, Be careful!


----------



## DGF

Take a look at the information Boehr has posted above and look at one thing. Lots of these accidents involve alcahol..... Common sense says don't consume alcahol and then drive a snowmobile. I'd hate to notice someone hasn't been posting in awhile, and have to find out they died because of a totally preventable snowmobile accident. Be safe, and be smart out there.

------------------
&gt;&gt;&gt;~~DAN~~~&gt;

"We may rest assured that freedom is worth whatever it costs" _ unknown author _

[This message has been edited by DGF (edited 01-04-2001).]


----------



## boehr

Up to 15.

01/06/01 Clinton 4:37 PM Male Age 43 Operator Private Land Collision with snowmobile Alcohol Unk.

01/09/01 Presque Isle 1:51 AM Male Age 21 Operator Trail Collision with fixed object Alcohol Yes


----------



## 3006

Was up just south of Mackinaw city over the New Year weekend. Driving home at night had two snowmobiles on the trail going well over 70mph as they blew past us while we were driving the hway. Don't know what the hell people are thinking going on trials that fast at night. If they ever hit anything, I hope it is a tree or something and not another person.


----------



## stelmon

its not that hard to have a little common sense

------------------
Stelmon, the only one.
Becareful out there..


----------



## stelmon

steve...dont cut this forum

------------------
Stelmon, the only one.
Becareful out there..


----------



## Steve

This forum is about to go Stelmon. Not enough posts, especially for one of the biggest snomobiling state in the country.


----------



## stelmon

but what about the people that do use it. they wont be able to get from there favorite website. Is there away maybe moving it to the top because it is sort a low and not a lot of people know about it.

------------------
Stelmon, the only one.
Becareful out there..


----------



## boehr

Up to 26 deaths this year.

01/13/01 Kalkaska 6:25 PM Male 26 yrs Bystander Struck by snowmobile Alcohol Yes
01/20/01 Emmet 1:59 PM Male 57 yrs Operator Trail	fixed object Alcohol No
01/20/01 Emmet 5:23 PM Male 41 yrs Operator Ice/Water Collision with snowmobile Alcohol Yes
01/20/01 Emmet 5:23 PM Male 30 yrs Operator Ice/Water Collision with snowmobile Alcohol Yes
01/27/01 Roscommon 6:14 PM Female 40 yrs Operator Ice/Water Collision with snowmobile Alcohol Yes
01/27/01 Roscommon 6:14 PM Male 36 yrs Operator Ice/Water Collision with snowmobile Alcohol Yes
01/27/01 Gratiot 6:40 PM Male 33 yrs Operator Private Land Collision with fixed object Alcohol Yes
02/01/01 Gogebic 1:00 PM Male Ukn. Operator Road related Collision with fixed object Alcohol Unk.
02/02/01 Marquette 10:00PM Male Age 40 Operator Road related Collision with fixed object Alcohol Yes


----------



## fishinlk

I never realized there were so many. My buddy's ex-wife worked in emergency surgery and ussally gets a bad one every other year.


----------



## msiebers

I understand there was more this past weekend. One of my co-workers came around the bend on a trail to be greeted by an occupied body bag laying near a sled and a swarm of cops there investigating.


----------



## boehr

Up to 32 now.

02/10/01 Luce	9:15 AM Male 36 Operator Trail Collision with fixed object Alcohol Unk.
02/10/01 Mackinac 11:00 AM Female 40 Operator Trail Collision with snowmobile Alcohol No
02/10/01 Marquette 4:55 PM Male 30 Operator Trail Collision with snowmobile Alcohol No
02/11/01 Cheboygan 2:00 AM Male 34 Operator Road Collision with fixed object alcohol Yes
02/17/01 Kalkaska 1:26PM Male 22 Operator Trail Collision with snowmobile alcohol No
02/17/01 Ontonagon 5:00PM Male 43 Operator Trail Collision with groomer Alcohol Yes


----------



## Al L

People, wake up DRINKING AND DRIVING ANYTHING isn't cool, just plain stupid. Why any one would is beound me. Every year snowmobile deaths are up in the 30's, boat accidents and deaths are up pwc's atv's you name it. Can't happen to me! Well the other guy died yesterday today may be your turn.  I think part of the blame should be placed on the mfg. Who really needs more than 500 cc in a trail sled, Ya I like 340's but to get one meens I can't have some deluxe stuff. I still have my 1981 340 for that very reason. When some mfg builds a 292 - 340 with liquid cooling, elect start, reverse, handle grip heaters and good suspention I'll buy it. I would really like oil injection.

Al


----------



## boehr

Up to 38.

02/23/01	Roscommon 7:35 PM M Age 38 Operator Ice/Water	Collision with fixed object No alcohol
02/27/01	Otsego time unk. M Age ? Operator Road related Collision with motor vehicle Alcohol Unk.
03/01/01	Alger 3:00 AM F Age 52 Operator Alcohol Unknown
03/10/01	Wexford 1:26 AM M Age 20 Operator Trail Collision with fixed object Alcohol Yes
03/16/01	Charlevoix 9:44 PM M Age 44 Operator Collision with fixed object Alcohol Unk.
03/17/01	Marquette 2:00 PM M Age 47 Operator Collision with groomer Alcohol Yes


----------

